# Reynolds custom calls?



## romeocadet08 (Feb 26, 2008)

i believe his first name is Tony? Not really sure. He is out of Waterloo,SC

I need a contact number for him. The number that is on one of his box calls is no longer in service.

The box call that i came across tonight was called the lil' Huzzy. It sounded jam up and i want to get one bad!!

Please any help would be appreciated. thank you in advance.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 26, 2008)

Tony's kinda hard to find, a lot of folks are looking for him


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Tony's kinda hard to find, a lot of folks are looking for him


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Tony's kinda hard to find, a lot of folks are looking for him








you might wanna try some of his famous "Neil Cost" box calls, heard they're a real screamer......  He'll probably make you a good deal on one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gadget said:


> you might wanna try some of his famous "Neil Cost" box calls, heard they're a real screamer......  He'll probably make you a good deal on one.



Is that the guy who posted his collection on here and wanted to know how much they were worth??


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Tony's kinda hard to find, a lot of folks are looking for him



~Cough-snort~


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Is that the guy who posted his collection on here and wanted to know how much they were worth??




No that was his buddy though


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Tony's kinda hard to find, a lot of folks are looking for him



You could say that


----------



## MKW (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got nothing to say, but this thread is FUNNY!!!

Mike


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 26, 2008)

romeocadet08 said:


> i believe his first name is Tony? Not really sure. He is out of Waterloo,SC
> 
> I need a contact number for him. The number that is on one of his box calls is no longer in service.
> 
> ...



Well regardless of anything, the man makes a superb box call. I'll buy several more when I see them. I hunt with 2 of the calls you are talking about. As far as realistic turkey sound from a box, I don't have any better. Here they are...Also I'll pm you a contact number for someone that sells a lot of his calls.


----------



## romeocadet08 (Feb 26, 2008)

am I missing something? Has the fellow passed or something?

Any PERTINENT info would be nice!


----------



## romeocadet08 (Feb 26, 2008)

JACK FLYNN:

thank you. How much do these calls cost? The boy that had the lil huzzy said that he paid $45-$55 at the sportsman's classic this past year. Is this accurate or do they vary?

Both of the boxes that you posted pics of are very nice. The one that i ran tonight was the eastern limited edition. It had a  couple of turkey tracks on it and a strutting gobbler. 

I would like to get one ASAP, considering the season opens up March 15th, here in the lowcountry


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 26, 2008)

romeocadet08 said:


> am I missing something? Has the fellow passed or something?
> 
> Any PERTINENT info would be nice!




oh.....he passed a few things....around.....


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2008)

If  some folks in the call collecting world get their way, Ol' Tony will be making calls in the Prison wood shop down in Reidsville...........

I have hunted with Tony  a few times in SC.  I own quite a few of his calls. 

He is a genius of an artist and a gifted callmaker. However, he has his demons............ good luck finding him. He's fairly mobile.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 26, 2008)

romeocadet08 said:


> JACK FLYNN:
> 
> thank you. How much do these calls cost? The boy that had the lil huzzy said that he paid $45-$55 at the sportsman's classic this past year. Is this accurate or do they vary?
> 
> ...



That sounds a little cheap to me. All of them I've seen were 125.00 to 150.00 for the lil hussey. Super call either way. Call Robbie tomorrow and see what he has.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2008)

romeocadet08 said:


> JACK FLYNN:
> 
> The boy that had the lil huzzy said that he paid $45-$55 at the sportsman's classic this past year. Is this accurate or do they vary?





Sounds like he's getting even more desperate. You should buy all you can, his calls are INFAMOUS.......


----------



## blindhog (Feb 26, 2008)

Man...., just what is the story here?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 26, 2008)

Tony is a gifted callmaker and a gifted artist.  I've heard that he has had some personal and health problems.  I'm asking everyone to refrain from publically "slandering" him.  Good luck finding Tony, I hope he has straightened out his life.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 26, 2008)

He does indeed make a beautiful call. If you found one for $55, buy three


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 26, 2008)

David,
I respect your opinion but the sole defense for slander is "truth!"

Tony made his bed and ripped off a good friend of mine to the tune of thousands of dollars by selling Neil Cost fakes.  They were indeed good looking fakes but carbon dating doesn't lie.  Now he's got to lay in the bed he made.

It is indeed a sad situation because he is a highly talented artist and a good callmaker.  I have several of his calls that will call turkeys but most of his are too high pitched.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't put money in his hand until you have the call in your hand.

Good sounding and good looking calls. Use the above advice and you cannot go wrong.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread may shed more light.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=99674


----------



## gottabowhunt (Feb 26, 2008)

Call Jeremy at Solo Archery out of Valdosta hes gottem


----------



## romeocadet08 (Feb 26, 2008)

how much are they asking?


----------



## tbgator (Feb 29, 2008)

romeocadet08 said:


> how much are they asking?



Call Robbie at Solo Archery in Albany, Ga. Number is 229-420-4166. He sells Tony's calls.I played a little huzzy box today a buddy of mine has and it does sound good.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep Robbie is the guy with Reynolds calls. Great guy to do business with.


----------



## romeocadet08 (Mar 6, 2008)

i just got mine in the mail today...sounds great...i hope this fella sure does straighten up and starts making calls again. The call dates all the way back to 3-31-02

here is a link to the call.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=250219370792&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------

